# Ideas for mounting LED



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 

So my LED has arrived....but I'm struggling with the whole DIY aspect of finding a way to mount this thing. I need it to be about a foot off the surface of the tank. It came with a "hanging kit" that is just a carabiner with four cables that attach to the four corners of the light....but then what do I attach the carabiner to??? I know I could do it from the ceiling, but I'm so useless at this stuff...what exactly would I use as the anchoring point in the ceiling? 

Any other ideas (that don't involve drilling holes in my ceiling) would be greatly appreciated! Sorry for the stupid post...DIY is not my forte. 

ps the tank is 29g...30" long x 12" wide


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

What is your ceiling made of? If it were me I would want to make dammed sure that the light doesn't fall into the tank. I am afraid that it's either drill into the ceiling, or drill into the wall and hang them from a long angle bracket. I would choose the ceiling. People here can walk you through it. What is the ceiling made from, and how high is it?

Dave


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

islanddave said:


> What is your ceiling made of? If it were me I would want to make dammed sure that the light doesn't fall into the tank. I am afraid that it's either drill into the ceiling, or drill into the wall and hang them from a long angle bracket. I would choose the ceiling. People here can walk you through it. What is the ceiling made from, and how high is it?
> 
> Dave


I don't have a clue what the ceiling is made of haha. Is drywall ceiling a thing? Cuz that's it looks like to me is just painted drywall. I had the same thought that it could fall into the tank! No thanks!

What is a long angle bracket? I'd feel more comfortable with some type of legs that are propped on the tank...I just don't know how to make such legs.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

emathieu55 said:


> I don't have a clue what the ceiling is made of haha. Is drywall ceiling a thing? Cuz that's it looks like to me is just painted drywall. I had the same thought that it could fall into the tank! No thanks!
> 
> What is a long angle bracket? I'd feel more comfortable with some type of legs that are propped on the tank...I just don't know how to make such legs.


What is the distance from the back wall behind the tank to the center of the tank?

Yup ceilings made from drywall. Ideally you'd want to drill into a stud, however these also work wonders:https://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0LEV2UeUgJV.lIAeRHrFAx.;_ylu=X3oDMTBsa3ZzMnBvBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkAw--?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-405&va=toggle+bolts on hollow drywall.

dave


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

The centre of the tank is 15 inches from the wall and the ceiling is 3 feet above the surface of the water.

To use a toggle bolt, don't I need to have access to the other side of the drywall (inside the ceiling)?

Thanks for your help, Dave!


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay being the genius that I am, I just watched a youtube video on how to use a toggle bolt. Got it! Lol please ignore the previous question...

Now to find a drill, I suppose.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

emathieu55 said:


> Okay being the genius that I am, I just watched a youtube video on how to use a toggle bolt. Got it! Lol please ignore the previous question...
> 
> Now to find a drill, I suppose.


Hey we are all hear to learn,and share. I am just happy i could help someone here, as I am the one used to being helped.

Dave


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

I think I'm still going to wait and see if anyone has any idea for non-ceiling mounting and then use that as a last resort. But at least I have one option in the bag now!


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Also if you want it to be finished "nice" I suggest using one of these:http://nesswords.com/ceiling-fixtures/ceiling-light-fixture-plate.html

though it certainly isnt essential.

dave


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/12-inch-x14-inch-black-shelf-bracket/818143


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

If you have a stucco ceiling (some refer to it as popcorn ceiling) I wouldn't poke holes in it. Think long term...those holes are going to be a pain in the ass to fill and blend with the rest of the stucco ceiling. A hole in the wall is MUCH easier to fill.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/index.php


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips everyone!

I think I'm going to try the PVC conduit route so I don't have to put holes in the wall or ceiling. 

I've read you can bend PVC by heating with a hair dryer? Anyone ever try this? I don't really want to buy a $50 pipe bender just for this.

Wish me luck! Haha I'll need it

Emily


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I built mine out of 2x4's and just painted it black to match the stand. Just another idea you can use.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

emathieu55 said:


> Thanks for all the tips everyone!
> 
> I think I'm going to try the PVC conduit route so I don't have to put holes in the wall or ceiling.
> 
> ...


no need for heating - just getting the right fittings

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/PVC-Fittings/


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I got this http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ceiling-hooks-white/955424 but got the toggle bolts which I screw in a 1x2 in the ceiling (where I had access to) to distribute the weight.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Got 'er done!*

Ended up doing the bent PVC pipe. Here's the final product! I'm going to make it look a little nicer but it's functional at this point. And I put the glass top on the tank just as a safeguard for now in case my little design decides to fail haha.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW. you are the handygirl!

now move the rocks from the side panels to allow for corals to get more light, place to grow, glass cleaning, etc

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good idea, Sig! I will move the rocks away from the walls. 

Also I can't take all the credit for the light mount, my brother helped me quite a bit haha


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

looks way better than my single bracket wall mount. Well done!


----------

